# Suche Campingplatz bei Roermond



## Bassattack (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo Anglerboardis#h,ich möchte gerne mit ein kollegen für eine Woche bei Roermond Zelten natürlich Naturverbunden und Spinnangeln,vieleicht kennt einer hir im Board einen Campingplatz bei Roermond Massplasen |rolleyes am besten ein Campingplatz in mitten der Natur währe besser ,nicht so Turistenmässig und Günstig währe auch gut|kopfkrat,achso vieleicht kann man am Campingplatz auch die Wochenkarte erwerben ?

Hoffe einer kann mir helfen|supergri

PS:Sorry for my bad Germany


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Campingplatz bei Roermond*

Hey,
dieses Thema wurde schon öffters besprochen. Ich gebe dir ein Tipp :Suchfunktion


----------



## Bassattack (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Campingplatz bei Roermond*

Ok werde mal schauen was ich so finde.
Mfg Bassattack


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Campingplatz bei Roermond*

Hi,
bei dem Platz kannst du dir zumindest Plätze direkt am Wasser aussuchen.
Ist nicht so toll wie der Marina Oolderhuuske , aber preiswerter .
Gruß Udo
http://www.hatenboerroermond.nl/


----------



## Bassattack (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Campingplatz bei Roermond*

Hallo Udo ,das sieht schon mal sehr intressant aus ,zumal ich genau eine Campstelle direkty am Wasser suche|rolleyes,jetz brauch ich doch noch eine bischen info ich hab ja den Vispass und die List van Wisavateren ,was benötige ich noch ,vieleicht eine Wochenerlaubniss ,bekomm ich die beim Campingplatz ?Um ein Angelladen zu suchen ist etwas kompliziert da ich mich in Roermond und Umgebung garnicht auskennne.,oder kann ich so ein erlaubniss auch bei Bergsma in Kerkrade beziehen?.

Danke Gruss MArio


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Campingplatz bei Roermond*

Hi,
hier haste was zum lesen.
Gruß Udo

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vergunning.htm

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Campingplatz bei Roermond*

Hier die Adressen wo du ne Wochenkarte bekommst.
Gruß Udo



VVV Roermond, Kraanpoort 1, Roermond, tel. 0900-2025588
VVV Venlo, Nieuwstraat 40, Venlo, tel. 077-3543800
Hengelsportcentrale Limburg, Keulsebaan 501, Roermond, tel.  0475-332881
Rezeption des Ferienparks  Leukermeer, De Kamp 5, Well, tel. 0478-502444


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Campingplatz bei Roermond*

 udo, bekommst du eigentlich für jedes mal www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de verlinkst Geld? 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Campingplatz bei Roermond*

Ich wies genau warum....aber egal ich sag da nichts mehr zu


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Campingplatz bei Roermond*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> udo, bekommst du eigentlich für jedes mal www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de verlinkst Geld?
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi



Hi Jonas,
1 Euro  und für jeden Angler den ich vom Leukermeer weghalte und nach Roermond schicke 5 Euro :vik:
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Campingplatz bei Roermond*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich wies genau warum....aber egal ich sag da nichts mehr zu



Erzähl mal , bin neugierig .
Was ist denn an dem Link falsch ? 
Es gibt keinen besseren Link , da steht alles drin was man über das angeln in NL wissen muss.
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Campingplatz bei Roermond*

Nene habe ja nich gesagt das der Link falsch ist! Neugirig sind wir fast all, aber manchmal ist es besser, dass man nicht alles weis


----------



## Bassattack (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Campingplatz bei Roermond*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Jonas,
> 1 Euro  und für jeden Angler den ich vom Leukermeer weghalte und nach Roermond schicke 5 Euro :vik:
> Gruß Udo



|supergri|rolleyes|kopfkrat Vieleicht sollte ich doch nach Leukermeer fahren 
Nein ,wie gesagt bin in Roermond noch nie gewessen ,geschweigedesen mal die Angel ins wasser gehaltet,aber naja wollte mal die Gewässer erkunden ,und wie gesagt Udo danke für den Link ist sehr  hilfreich zumal jeder in Holland mir bis jetzt immer andere "Gesetze " erklärt ,der eine so der andere so am ende blickt man garnicht mehr durch,aber gut mit diesen Link ist ein Grossteill meiner offenern Fragen beantwortet , ich sage (Thanks).


----------



## micha1581 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Campingplatz bei Roermond*

hi Udo,
ich komme vielleicht demnächst mal am Leukermeer vorbei. Bilder werden anschließend natürlich gepostet. 
dann blüht bei euch der Angeltourismus mal so richtig auf.

vg


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Campingplatz bei Roermond*



micha1581 schrieb:


> hi Udo,
> ich komme vielleicht demnächst mal am Leukermeer vorbei. Bilder werden anschließend natürlich gepostet.
> dann blüht bei euch der Angeltourismus mal so richtig auf.
> 
> vg



Hi,
ich freue mich drauf , bestehe aber dann auch auf deinen Bericht wenn du Schneider bleibst |supergri

Aber keine Sorge , hatte vor 2 Wochen an einem Samstag rund ums Leukermeer um die 40 Angler gezählt 

Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Campingplatz bei Roermond*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich freue mich drauf , bestehe aber dann auch auf deinen Bericht wenn du Schneider bleibst |supergri
> 
> Gruß Udo


 
den bekommst du, ...aber nur als PN


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Campingplatz bei Roermond*

Hi,
mal im Ernst , ich glaube das , das Leukermeer eines der schwerst zu beangelnden Gewässer ist.
Ich angele da jetzt gut 15 Jahre , es werden immer weniger Fische .
Zudem ist es dieses Jahr durch die Baggerarbeiten noch schwerer geworden etwas zu fangen.
Ich kenne genug Angler die einmal da waren und nicht wieder kommen wollten weil sie übers Wochenende keinen einzigen Fisch gefangen hatten.
Aber jeder sollte es mal versuchen , ich halte niemanden davon ab.
Sage im Vorfeld aber das die Bedingungen nicht besonnders gut sind.

Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Campingplatz bei Roermond*

In Roermond ist es auch nicht mehr so wie es vor einigen Jahren noch war. Die Fangzahlen gehen immer mehr zurück. ich denke das WARUM brauchen wir hier nicht diskutieren.

vg


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Campingplatz bei Roermond*



micha1581 schrieb:


> hi Udo,
> ich komme vielleicht demnächst mal am Leukermeer vorbei. Bilder werden anschließend natürlich gepostet.
> dann blüht bei euch der Angeltourismus mal so richtig auf.
> 
> vg


 

Bin dabei Udo hat gesagt da gibts Zander über einen meter.|supergri


----------



## Udo561 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Campingplatz bei Roermond*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Bin dabei Udo hat gesagt da gibts Zander über einen meter.|supergri



Hi,
und die Hechte erst mal , die werden hier bis zu 1,50 meter 
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Campingplatz bei Roermond*

Was ein dummes gequatsche! #q


----------



## micha1581 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Campingplatz bei Roermond*



MarcelReiners schrieb:


> Was ein dummes gequatsche! #q


 
das das ausgerechnet von dir kommt...|kopfkrat


----------

